# Accurate Miniatures kits



## robtmelvin (Mar 15, 2011)

I've recently come back to doing model airplanes after doing ships pretty well exclusively since coming back to modeling a couple of years ago. I've managed to stumble on a couple of Accurate Miniatures kits, which I have really liked (I'm sure they aren't all jewels, but the ones I've been lucky enough to get my hands on have been very impressive. 

Unfortunately, as you all know, Accurate Miniatures is now defunct. But, I'd love to get my hands on some more of their kits while there are still some available. I'm not sure I have posted this in the right place, but I couldn't find a "want to buy/want to sell" section, so this looked like the best place to post this.

Does anybody know any internet vendors that might still have a decent stock of Accurate Miniatures kits, or does anybody here have some that you would be willing to part with? If so, I'd certainly be interested in buying some.

Thanks in advance for any help you guys can give me.

Bob


----------



## Wurger (Mar 15, 2011)

Hello Mate,

I have moved the thread from another section.
Also I would like to mention that we don't allow to trade here in the forum publicly. Therefore there isn't any thread for selling or buying any kits.Any attempt to a such activity must be approved by our Administrator Horse. So you have to ask him firstly in order to obtain his permission.
There is a thread for exchanging these you can use if you have any for the purpose. Here is the link to the thread titled " I'll Trade U 4 That "....

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/modeling/ill-trade-u-4-a-8323-8.html

If there was somebody who would be interested in your offer, please use our PM system for getting agreement for that. I'm sure there is someone who can help you with finding these links.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 16, 2011)

Some of the AM kits have been released under the Italeri label, the Avenger and B25 being two I can think of.


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 16, 2011)

My local hobby shop had some P-51A's on sale for like 10 bucks. Unfortunately their website is down and am not sure they do mail order. On the very off chance you're ever in Calgary, check out Chinook Hobby West.


----------



## bob3170 (Mar 20, 2011)

Fortunately, Accurate Miniatures has been bought by MRC, and kits will start being rereleased in April. There is a editorial by Michael Benolkin of Cybermodeler on his site here: Editorial


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 20, 2011)

Well, that should make a few people happy..!


----------

